# LF: Carpenter willing to build 90-P ADA look wood cabinet



## EugenePlant (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi all, 

Any carpenter here looking for some extra money? I am planning to get a ADA 90-P tank. I also look into the ADA wood cabinet and metal framed stand but they are so expensive and not tall enough for my display need. I am looking for carpenter to build my own nice ADA display stand.

Please pm me and we can discuss.

Thanks


----------

